# Wie kann einem die Sugio RS Flex Bib in der Groesse L nur passen???



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juni 2005)

Hi Leuts! Hab heut meine Bestellung mit der RS Flex Bib bekommen. Bin 72 kilo auf 1,77m und hab die Groesse L bestellt.

Ich komm in das Teil nicht rein! Die ist sowas von eng an den Hueften und Oberschenkel geschnitten. 

Und ich weiss ganz genau, wenn ich die einmal bei 40 Grad gewaschen hab, pass ich garnicht mehr rein.

Das Polster ist ja Mega-Fett... Da wuerd sich ja meine Oma freuen. Verarbeitung ist top. Ich find nur, dass der GUmmi-Beinabschluss anderes verabeitet sein muesste.

Ich pack sie wieder ein, schick sie an den Haendler zurueck und hoff, dass mir die XL passt.

Sowas hab ich echt nicht gedacht. Vielleict sollten wir mal unseren Oberschenkel und Hueftumfang vergleichen!

Beispiel:

1 da stockt es 







2 weiter gehts nicht und hochkrempeln 






Fertig hochgekremplt, jetzt noch hochziehen und Hosenbeine ausrollen. 








Das ist ja schon ne Race hose, klar. Aber ich will morgens nicht 2 minuten lang ne hose anziehen. Und wenn ich nicht aufpass, hab ich irgendwann mal ein loch reingedrissen !

fertig angezogen






Und jetzt das ausziehen:

Beine Festzusammendruecken, runterwurschteln







Na, fast schon unten


----------



## Hugo (29. Juni 2005)

was machstn du mit der hose?
die hose ging bei mir nicht ein
und ja die is um die hüfte rum eng, aber das is gut so

mir passt sie wie angegossen bei 70kg und 181cm

reinschlüpefn und wohlfühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> was machstn du mit der hose?
> die hose ging bei mir nicht ein
> und ja die is um die hüfte rum eng, aber das is gut so
> 
> ...



reinschluepfen und wohlfuehlen? ne, eher reinzwaengen. ich hab halt wirklich lieber etwas platz in sowas. ich hoff mal, dass die LX nicht zu gross wird und dass die traeger nicht zu lang sind. 

ist halt echt nix, wenn man duenne canadier da als masstab nimmt .

natuerlich doof, onlineshopping in seinen nachteilen: vor ort gibts das nicht. in der region gibts keine MTB sugoi haendler. was ich hier hab ist loeffler fuer 80 euro und gonso fuer 50. das einzig gute an der gonso fuer 50 ist das dicke uno polster. aber wirklich gut ist das nicht, nur dick und breit.

uebrigens: ich find das sugoi polster schon fast zu lang und zu breit! haette ich echt nicht gedacht. das ist wirklich eine der wenigen hosen, die mal meine breiteren sitzknochen vom polster abdeckt.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Der Stoff der Sugoi ist sehr fest und dehnt sich kaum, ob du in größer damit Spaß hast?

Die Pearl Izumi Hosen haben einen flexibleren Stoff und ein gutes Polster, warum nicht die?

Robert


----------



## Stefan-S (30. Juni 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoff mal, dass die LX nicht zu gross wird
> .



Wenn die LX zu gross sein soll, kannst Du's ja mit einer XT versuchen


----------



## MarkusWxxl (30. Juni 2005)

7bürger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die LX zu gross sein soll, kannst Du's ja mit einer XT versuchen




  LACH


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2005)

erstmal    

ok und dann.....hab von sugoi die - evolution short - woman M  - klar der stoff ist härter, verglichen mit einer Pearl izumi oder descente oder assos hose. aber sie sitzt, passt und trägt/fährt sich prima.

wenn du es lieber "weiter" willst solltest du dir ne baggy hose kaufen *gg*


coffee


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juni 2005)

MarkusWxxl schrieb:
			
		

> LACH



wieso hat nicht shimano seine hosengroessen ihrem produktmodell angepasst?

alivio / xs
deore /s
lx / m
xt /L
xtr /XL
HONE /XXL 

)


----------



## steffen030275 (1. Juli 2005)

Ich kann nur positives berichten. Habe in der Mountain-Bike Zeitung den Hosentest durchgelesen und danach bei meinem Bike-Händler die Sugoi (Testsieger) probiert. Hat in L super gepasst ( 1,76m/70kg ). Genial zum biken,
habe aber 129 dafür bezahlt! Wo hast du sie online bestellt und was hat sie gekostet ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juli 2005)

129 bei bike side. ohne versandkosten.
ruecksendung hat mich aber wieder 4,30 an porto gekostet. 
mal schauen, ob die xl  passt.

aber mal ehrlich: wenn ich schon mit 1,77/70kg nicht in L komme, wem passt dann S ??

marco pantani ? mit seinen 1,70 und knapp 50 kilo?


----------



## omg950 (1. Juli 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> 129 bei bike side. ohne versandkosten.
> ruecksendung hat mich aber wieder 4,30 an porto gekostet.
> mal schauen, ob die xl  passt.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe diese Hose in M (ja M). Bin 172 cm gross bei 70 kg und die Hose passt perfekt! Und wenn Sie Dir in L nicht passt nun dann nimm halt XL. Und wenn sie dann immer noch nicht passt nimm halt eine Assos (obwohl die auch eher klein ausfallen) ... Und einlaufen tun die Dinger nicht. Wie auch bei dem Material, ist ja keine Baumwolle ...

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juli 2005)

in M ?? pff. das ist wirklich schon was..


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (1. Juli 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> 129 bei bike side. ohne versandkosten.
> ruecksendung hat mich aber wieder 4,30 an porto gekostet.
> mal schauen, ob die xl  passt.
> 
> ...



....ich glaub , der Pantani macht sich keinen Kopf ob die Hose passt oder zwickt.


----------



## Hugo (1. Juli 2005)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich glaub , der Pantani macht sich keinen Kopf ob die Hose passt oder zwickt.



das is net witzig


----------



## Angii (4. Juli 2005)

also ich pass mit meinen 62kg und normalerweise M/S trägerin auch nicht in die M für Ladys von Sugoi rein! 
Sitz wäre o.k. aber ab den Oberschenkeln kneifts gscheit.   

Gewöhn mich jetzt mal an den Gedanken ne L zu kaufen     

Beim Bittl gibts die hose angebl. für 110 und mit Kundenkarte dann noch 15%Rabaz. 
servus


----------



## steffen030275 (4. Juli 2005)

Schaut mal was ich gerade bei Ebay entdeckt habe:

Sugoi RS FLEX BIB SHORT RADHOSE MEN Gr.XXL/XL NEU 
TESTSIEGER NEUESTES MODELL mit Origi. Rechnung 
Artikelnummer: 5215481901


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Juli 2005)

Angii schrieb:
			
		

> also ich pass mit meinen 62kg und normalerweise M/S trägerin auch nicht in die M für Ladys von Sugoi rein!
> Sitz wäre o.k. aber ab den Oberschenkeln kneifts gscheit.



genau das mein ich ja. ich bekomms kaum ueber die oberschenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leutz ! 

Ich will mir auch die Sugoi RS Flex ....kaufen und da ich hier den Thread gelesen habe - Habe ich mich auf die Heimseite begeben und mir dort die Grössenangaben angeschaut und mich selbst vermessen. 
Ergebnis: Laut deren Angaben passt mir die L ! Ich bin 179 cm gross und wiege 74 kg .... (waist 32" , chest 37") Eigentlich sogar die M !
Jetzt bin ich natürlich nicht sicher wat ich mir nun kaufen soll ...


----------



## teleho (4. Juli 2005)

Also ich (165, 53kg) hab mir die Ladyhose in M gekauft. S wäre echt nicht gegagen, obwohl ich sonst teilweise sogar XS hab. Aber die fällt schon echt klein aus.


----------



## Alan (5. Juli 2005)

Die Sugoi in Größe L passt mir (1,87 / 70 kg) perfekt. Bei Assos ist M angesagt.

D.


----------



## Angii (5. Juli 2005)

teleho schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich (165, 53kg) hab mir die Ladyhose in M gekauft. S wäre echt nicht gegagen, obwohl ich sonst teilweise sogar XS hab. Aber die fällt schon echt klein aus.




na dann bin ich ja beruhigt    bin bei 62kg /172 eben dann doch LARGE


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Juli 2005)

soll ich noch meinen oberschenkelumfang, sowie umfang um die hueftknochen messen und posten?


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2005)

also ich versteh euch garnicht   M passt zwickfrei und prima. bei meiner mtb bagy musste ich sogar S nehmen.

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2005)

also meine Ladysugoi in M passt!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Juli 2005)

hose kam als xl an. gleich einmal gewaschen. heute ne 2h tour mit der short gemacht.

passt. kann ich anziehen und sitzt 1A. polster ist sehr bequem.
werd hier demnaechst noch nen testbericht passen.


----------



## BikinPie (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo !! 

Ich wärme das Thema nochmals auf. 

Ich habe nunmehr meine Sugoi RS Flex Bib Hose bekommen und sie passt in L perfekt. 
Ich will damit allen Leuten, den normalerweise L passt, nocheinmal deutlich sagen die Sugoi wird euch auch in L passen. 

Gruss


----------



## C.K. (19. August 2005)

Dann werd´ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben ...

   ... Größe 171cm, Gewicht 67,5kg ohne Alles ...


            ... Größe M/M paßt perfekt !!!

Wollte nach den ganzen Hinweisen hier erst die RS Flex in >L< bestellen.
Hab dann zufällig im Urlaub einen Händler mit Sugoi im Angebot gefunden und anprobiert. Siehe da L ist zu groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (21. August 2005)

Hallo

Die Grössen bei Sugoi sind wirklich etwas "andersartig". Hab mir eine Gusto Short gekauft, konnte mich nicht zwischen M und L entscheiden, da die Aussenhose in L viel zu groß war (Aussenhose in M sitzt perfekt) und die Innenhose in M verdammt eng war (vorallem der Bundgummi hat eingeschnitten)! Hab die Hose 3mal umgetauscht, bis ich schliesslich die M genommen hab und mir eine Sugoi Innenhose in L online bestellt hab und die M Innenhose bei ebay versteigert hab. Die L Innenhose hat anfangs recht gut gepasst nur kommt mir vor, dass sie mit der Zeit größer geworden ist ! Sie ist mir jetzt vorallem beim Oberschenkel zu groß! Ah ja hab 68kg und bin 181cm.
Sonst ist die Hose spitze vorallem der Sitzpolster .
Nur die Größen bei Sugoi   

Lg Martin


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. August 2005)

hab jetzt noch nalini anprobiert. die musst ich auch in XL anprobieren. das problem sind wohl meine dicken oberschenkeln, die wohl nicht ganz nach den spagetti italiano haxen sind, die die groessen entwerfen.

und dann sind wieder die traeger etwas zu locker, da XL eher fuer 180m entworfen ist.

aber egal. assos musste ich auch mit XL anprobieren.. 

zum thema naehte, was ich hier mal postete: oft waschen, viel hirschtalg drauf, und die hose passt dann einwandfrei.
nur fuer den preis von 130 euro find ich sie zu teuer.


----------



## BikinPie (22. August 2005)

Hey Alpha Centauri ! 

Ich muss dir wirklich Recht geben - an den Oberschenkeln sitzt meine RS Flex in L tatsächlich sehr stramm - muss die Beine "hochzupfen". Da scheine ich gerade noch mal Glück gehabt zu haben. Wobei ich den sehr strammen Sitz ausserordentlich angenehm empfinde. Dagegen kommt mir die Nalini Hose richtig lasch vor .....

Ich finde die Verarbeitung und die Gestaltung des Sitzpolsters sehr gut  - würde jederzeit wieder 130 Eur ausgeben wenn ich so eine geniale Hose dafür bekomme. OK OK das ist wirklich heftig viel ich weiss ....ist auch gar nicht so weit weg von einer T Fl 13 S2  

Cu


----------



## bjoernemann (24. August 2005)

Tach!

Überlege mir auch die Hose zu holen (mir passt sie übrigens bei 1,81m und 80kg  auch in L). 

Seid ihr mit der Hose zufrieden bzw. ist der Unterschied gegenüber einer Hose mit einfacheren Polstern wirklich 129,- Euro wert?

Danke und Gruß Björn


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. August 2005)

bjoernemann schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Überlege mir auch die Hose zu holen (mir passt sie übrigens bei 1,81m und 80kg  auch in L).
> 
> ...



ich hab hier im forum mal nen test ueber diverse hosen gemacht. da kannst dich ja informieren.


----------



## Sawa (30. August 2005)

Habe mir bei 184cm und ca. 86kg eine Sugoi in XXL geleistet und die passt perfekt!
In XL ist sie mir zu eng an den Beinen gewesen (schnürrt ein).
Klasse Polster!
Bin mal auf die nächsten längeren Touren gespannt


----------

